# A couple of things I've noticed about this place ...



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

1) You've got the loudest, stroppiest sparrows I've ever seen. They're tweetin' their little heads off & continually trying to give each other a good kickin'.

2) If you don't have them dangly things down when your door's open the swallows try & get in yer house.


Just an observation ........... I'm sure there'll be a couple more



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> 1) You've got the loudest, stroppiest sparrows I've ever seen. They're tweetin' their little heads off & continually trying to give each other a good kickin'.
> 
> 2) If you don't have them dangly things down when your door's open the swallows try & get in yer house.
> 
> ...


Hey, Doggie, you wouldnt get observations like that in the UK... Thats what makes living in Spain so special in my opinion. You start noticing the little things, the nice relaxing silly things!!

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hey, Doggie, you wouldnt get observations like that in the UK... Thats what makes living in Spain so special in my opinion. You start noticing the little things, the nice relaxing silly things!!
> 
> Jo


Standing at the door in all me morning glory watching a swallow coming in at head height wasn't exactly nice & relaxing ( to my shame I may have just swore but I put that down to shock) but I know what you mean.



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Standing at the door in all me morning glory watching a swallow coming in at head height wasn't exactly nice & relaxing ( to my shame I may have just swore but I put that down to shock) but I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


the poor swallow, I bet thats in shock somewhere too now!


jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> the poor swallow, I bet thats in shock somewhere too now!
> 
> 
> jo


Aye, probably


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Standing at the door in all me morning glory watching a swallow coming in
> 
> 
> Doggy



Early bird catches the "worm" Doggy!!! BTW, I hope you haven't got nosy neighbours!!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> BTW, I hope you haven't got nosy neighbours!!!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


 they´d only be nosy the once !!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Hang on, hang on! It just so happens that I could have the body of Adonis ............ and the swallow dropped from the sky, smitten by my masculine beauty.




Doggy ......talking bollox again


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Hang on, hang on! It just so happens that I could have the body of Adonis ............ and the swallow dropped from the sky, smitten by my masculine beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 - Oh, now those last few words have spoiled everything!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> - Oh, now those last few words have spoiled everything!!!


Aye, well, I can't tell lies as big as that!



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, well, I can't tell lies as big as that!
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Well now, we all talk a load of bollox now and again. Wouldn't be a forum otherwise now, Doggy!!! BTW, how's the missus settling in - is she lucky enough to join you on your biking jaunts, or have you left her with the unpacking?

Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well now, we all talk a load of bollox now and again. Wouldn't be a forum otherwise now, Doggy!!! BTW, how's the missus settling in - is she lucky enough to join you on your biking jaunts, or have you left her with the unpacking?
> 
> Tallulah.x


We decided to sell Sue's bike before we came over and fix her up with one over here 'cos she really needs a trail bike (like mine) for what we've got planned

Me nipping off for a couple of hours isn't a problem for two reasons:
1) If Sue's got her head in a good book then she's perfectly happy.
2) She would never ride pillion with me anyway (She thinks I'm a bit of a loon ........dunno where she gets that idea)





Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Rather than start a new thread each time something about this place jumps out at me I thought I'd just tag it on the original thread so here's the next one.

You've heard about the kamikaze swallows & the stroppy sparrows. The sparrow situation, by the way, has calmed right down now. I think we must have got here just at the start of the mating season when the males were fighting each other for the attention of the females. Then we had a few days of the males trying to hump anything remotely sparrow like that moved (& some that didn't!) & now it would seem that the males are resting in the bushes, presumeably enjoying a post coital ciggy, while the females are busy, busy organising the house ready for the new arrivals. Such is the way of the world.

But I digress.

Coffee!!! I'm a coffee man & I drink a lot of it so most of the day I'll drink instant decaff but a few times I'll do it properly with freshly ground beans (there's nothing like giving your beans a good grind eh) & the thingy with the plunger. Back in the UK I found some good coffee but I've just tried some that we got from a supermarket here and WOW! ....... it's absolutely gorgeous! I'm going to be hard pushed not to drink it all the time 'cos if I do I'll be wacked up on so much caffeine I'll be running round the ceiling within a week.

And the icing on the cake is that it's cheaper (by quite a bit) than the UK................. I think I'm going to like it here



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Rather than start a new thread each time something about this place jumps out at me I thought I'd just tag it on the original thread so here's the next one.
> 
> You've heard about the kamikaze swallows & the stroppy sparrows. The sparrow situation, by the way, has calmed right down now. I think we must have got here just at the start of the mating season when the males were fighting each other for the attention of the females. Then we had a few days of the males trying to hump anything remotely sparrow like that moved (& some that didn't!) & now it would seem that the males are resting in the bushes, presumeably enjoying a post coital ciggy, while the females are busy, busy organising the house ready for the new arrivals. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> ...


I really like your observations, its great cos it makes me look around and think too about the little things that us "older" expats may have forgotten about!! 

I´m not a coffee drinker, but my visitors all seem to love the coffee here, especially from the bars and restaurants.... rocket fuel apparently!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Rather than start a new thread each time something about this place jumps out at me I thought I'd just tag it on the original thread so here's the next one.
> 
> You've heard about the kamikaze swallows & the stroppy sparrows. The sparrow situation, by the way, has calmed right down now. I think we must have got here just at the start of the mating season when the males were fighting each other for the attention of the females. Then we had a few days of the males trying to hump anything remotely sparrow like that moved (& some that didn't!) & now it would seem that the males are resting in the bushes, presumeably enjoying a post coital ciggy, while the females are busy, busy organising the house ready for the new arrivals. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> ...


I really like your observations, its great cos it makes me look around and think too about the little things that us "older" expats may have forgotten about and take for granted!! 

I´m not a coffee drinker, but my visitors all seem to love the coffee here, especially from the bars and restaurants.... rocket fuel apparently!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Rather than start a new thread each time something about this place jumps out at me I thought I'd just tag it on the original thread so here's the next one.
> 
> You've heard about the kamikaze swallows & the stroppy sparrows. The sparrow situation, by the way, has calmed right down now. I think we must have got here just at the start of the mating season when the males were fighting each other for the attention of the females. Then we had a few days of the males trying to hump anything remotely sparrow like that moved (& some that didn't!) & now it would seem that the males are resting in the bushes, presumeably enjoying a post coital ciggy, while the females are busy, busy organising the house ready for the new arrivals. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> ...


You want to be careful with the coffee Doggy! I'd switch to the local moonshine (aguardiente) if I were you - you'll find quite a few of the hardened Spaniards enjoying an early morning tipple with their breakfast before a long day's work ploughing fields/planting potatoes - or is that just where I am?!?!

Met you neighbours yet? They'll let you know when the local fiestas are - you'll enjoy those!

Tallulah.x


----------

